# Palm Beach County



## cinimodphoto (Jun 17, 2021)

So I live in the Palm Beach County area looking to meet up with other photographers to just do photo walks. I am currently working on starting a podcast where I talk about random stuff I am into including talking during some of my photo walks but would love to have friends to go out with on these walks. Even joining the podcast if that interests you. I also am a gamer I love playing PC games mostly and tabletop games and tabletop RPGs. Let me know if you want to meet up and go on photo walks and more. I am a 40-year-old male and I live in Palm Beach Gardens. No preference for race, gender, age, or anything really just fun people who want to take pictures and whatever. You can check out my work at CinimodPhoto and IG - CinimodPhoto


----------

